# uh oh, need hose diagram for carburator



## tricia1978 (Apr 2, 2009)

I rebuilt the carburator. Then put it back on the car.
But now I have about 10 hoses to hook back up. I know I got 2 of them right. But I think I'm going to have to have a little help on the others.

Also the throttle cable. Is it suppose to go under the backside of the carburator and hook up pointing towards the manifold , or does it go around near the manifold cover and bend into the linkage holder pointing to the driver side of the car?

I took a picture of my carburator and air cleaner.










http://jewelreaper.com/images/nissan/carb1.jpg
http://jewelreaper.com/images/nissan/carb2.jpg
http://jewelreaper.com/images/nissan/carb4.jpg


----------

